# Veritas camber roller attachement makes putting a camber on a blade a breeze.



## gizmodyne

Very cool. I have been putting too much camber in my irons with my "freehand" / heavy handed style. How does this work?


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review mart.


----------



## WayneC

Ditto. Here is a close up of the roller from the LV web site



http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=54181&cat=1,43072,43078&ap=1


----------



## bigike

sweet good to know cuz i was ondering if it worked or not now the question is can u put different cambers on all planes cuz they all require different cambers besides the jointer i think thats how it goes i do know they all have different amt. camber though.


----------



## mart

bigike,

The amount of camber on the blade is going to be the same on any blades of the same width. There is no adjustment for more or less camber. I don't know if Veritas offers or has ever considered offering rollers with different degrees of camber.

Mart


----------



## northwoodsman

If you have the MK II, spend the extra money and add this to your collection. It works very well.


----------



## woodplay

I usually do my final dimensioning on my drum sander and then finishing with my random orbital. I move through many grits on my random orbital and only at each one for several seconds. This gets me to a super nice finish when I reach 1000 grit. It removes very little wood and does it evenly.

I would love to not have to use the sander and kick up dust but I'm affraid that, with a hand plane, I would take off too much and would leave each piece of my project at different thicknesses and unevenly planed. I know a lot of practice would take care of that but I already have a system in place.

Any advice guys?


----------



## gmerteng

I use this tool also it takes all the guess work out of it.


----------



## WayneC

One point related to handplanes. You actually have a lot of control. A smoothing plane takes a shaving that is 1/1000 inch thick. You can adjust up from there depending on how much stock you need to remove.


----------



## Jon_Banquer

Helpful review. Thank you!


----------

